# iPod touch questions



## eim1225 (Aug 15, 2008)

Can an iPod touch come without Internet?


----------



## Technoob164 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello. All iPod Touch devices come with built in wireless. They all have Safari as the default browser. If you have an iPod touch and it is not connecting, perhaps you have an older generation which is not wireless n compatible and the router only transmits to n devices. That could be a possible cause if that is your problem. But yes, all iPod Touch devices include built in wireless along with the Safari web browser.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

If you are worried about restricting someone from using the internet on the device, you can lock certain apps in the Settings. Settings> General>Restrictions>Enable Restrictions. These only pertain to the Apps that come with iOS such as Safari, YouTube, and iTunes. So it is possible to download a 3rd party browser such as Opera, from the app store. All new iPod Touch's have built in WiFi though. If you cannot connect to the internet, that is a different problem.


----------

